# What do you think bout OLD SCHOOL INTERIOR



## CRAZYCHAD69

IS ANYBODY IN TO THAT OLD SCHOOL LOOK ANYMORE???


----------



## AndrewH

yeah, in moderation. something usable, mirrors and tufted floors in a street car arent practical. the show style interiors went way over the top and scared people away from it. now everyone pretends stock interiors are the way to go, but its just an excuse for laziness


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Not many people are into it now.


----------



## La Lo

I'm from the old school so yeah i still like them. :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery

I live for velvet interiors


----------



## Pitbullx

looks like the inside of a coffin... I never liked them


----------



## 1979mc

overkill, just a super clean stock int. will do for me


----------



## Dressed2Impress

ck out my homie Nick and what he can do ol school style...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11024530


----------



## pako

old school is ok.. but is till perfer a nice clean stock interior.. with little or no cuztom work.. its just that the oldschool look kind've went to far to where they didn't even look like the inside of a car.. and i can't imagine driving one of those.. just my 2 cents


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I like the old school stuff but i wouldn't do it to my ride. I like the stock style look but with a few subtle changes like matching piping, small mirrors, smoothed out panels, woodgrain, and fiberglassed stuff.


----------



## RAGTOPROY

I smoke good when I ride so :nono:


----------



## Firefly

I really like the oldschool interiors, but I'm not a big fan of the crushed velvet. Plain velvet with deep buttons and a few mirror accents are the way to go in my opinion.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 26 2009, 02:56 PM~12819408
> *I really like the oldschool interiors, but I'm not a big fan of the crushed velvet. Plain velvet with deep buttons and a few mirror accents are the way to go in my opinion.
> *


thats the deal, you can do some cloth/velvet seats with pleats,tufts and buttons, door panel inserts and different shades of color, different patterns, matching carpet,etc

doing every single inch in diamond stitched swirl velour is ugly.

obviously theres a difference in these interiors. the last 2 make sense in a street car and look good to me


----------



## MI 71

they look good me myself into a clean orginal look but everyone has there on prefrence


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by CRAZYCHAD69_@Jan 25 2009, 01:20 PM~12809546
> *IS ANYBODY IN TO THAT OLD SCHOOL LOOK ANYMORE???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck yes....


----------



## SDLOWKO

i think the old skool look is firme :thumbsup: , but wouldnt go all out for a street car


----------



## houcksupholstery

Alot more imagination in a velvet interior than just a factory looking interior


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Jan 26 2009, 09:16 PM~12822991
> *Alot more imagination in a velvet interior than just a factory looking interior
> *


thats why i say, its just an excuse. easier to buy some oem style skins and have them put on. compaire now to 15 years ago. alot less custom interiors, and hardly anything does body mods either anymore


----------



## hotstuff5964

i love old school interiors :biggrin:


they're not too practical for something thats going to be driven often though. for a serious show car, especially an old school, i think its the only way to go. 

i wish more people used them today since i do old school interiors :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

ANYTHING IS BETTER THAN WHITE INTERIOR.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 26 2009, 09:46 PM~12823407
> *thats why i say, its just an excuse. easier to buy some oem style skins and have them put on. compaire now to 15 years ago. alot less custom interiors, and hardly anything does body mods either anymore
> *


No excuse homie so no need to downtalk none on here, me myself am a simple person and really like the OG interior with my OG caps


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CRAZYCHAD69+Jan 25 2009, 01:20 PM~12809546-->
> 
> 
> 
> IS ANYBODY IN TO THAT OLD SCHOOL LOOK ANYMORE???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats clean homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 01:50 PM~12809730
> *yeah, in moderation. something usable, mirrors and tufted floors in a street car arent practical. the show style interiors went way over the top and scared people away from it. now everyone pretends stock interiors are the way to go, but its just an excuse for laziness
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Jan 26 2009, 09:00 PM~12823602
> *i love old school interiors :biggrin:
> they're not too practical for something thats going to be driven often though. for a serious show car, especially an old school, i think its the only way to go.
> 
> i wish more people used them today since i do old school interiors :biggrin:
> *


x2 once i get the money gonna redo my interior the old school way


----------



## houcksupholstery

Pluss the factory that made the flocked velvet is gone so whatever of the flocked velvets out there are it!!


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Jan 27 2009, 12:58 AM~12825923
> *Pluss the factory that made the flocked velvet is gone so whatever of the flocked velvets out there are it!!
> *


tell me about it :uh:

ive been having a hard time finding the good stuff with the white backing :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: just in the past month ive had to resort to using completely different fabrics, i needed some orange, gold, burgundy, and blue. none of the suppliers i get it from have it anymore, they say its all discontinued and once what they have is gone, its gone. they have plenty of that bullshit ass swirl and crushed velvet though :uh:

can always use velours and old lady velvets, but they're too soft. that white mesh backing on the good velvet was key to getting a tight ass biscuit 




:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## CRAZYCHAD69

THANKS FOR THE INFO SO FAR GUYS I THINK IM GETTIN THIS CAR!!!!!


----------



## houcksupholstery

yes its going to be to the point you will have to use velour but still will never have the same look as the flocked velvets


----------



## sypher

ttt


----------



## 77towncar

i like the steering whell pm me if for sale 
and i love oldschool velvet but i whent with practicalty


----------



## CRAZYCHAD69

THIS CAR WILL BE IN IOWA AND UP FOR TRADE OR SALE IN ABOUT A WEEK GUYS!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by CRAZYCHAD69_@Jan 31 2009, 07:50 PM~12869656
> *THIS CAR WILL BE IN IOWA AND UP FOR TRADE OR SALE IN ABOUT A WEEK GUYS!!!
> *


you have any full pics of it? color looks nice!


----------



## MR JOKER

> http://www.strangevehicles.com/images/content/10578.jpg[/img]





DAMN THATS NICE N CLEAN


----------



## kandylac

I'll take a coffin tuck any day. Especially a Bob and son's interior.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

TOO MUCH IS TOO MUCH. CLEAN AND PRACTICAL IS THE WAY


----------



## BRODIE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 27 2009, 05:27 PM~12824014
> *ANYTHING IS BETTER THAN WHITE INTERIOR.
> *


X2


----------



## houcksupholstery

how could it be to much. everything on a lowrider is to much its about the details


----------



## CRAZYCHAD69

HERES THE CAR.....


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 26 2009, 02:31 PM~12819184
> *I smoke good when I ride so  :nono:
> *


:yes: x2


----------



## CRAZYCHAD69

THE CAR MADE THE TRIP FROM NORTH CAROLINA AND IS NOW IN IOWA....


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## 817Lowrider

New school lowrider. Its not that Im lazy. I just new school. aint my style.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by CRAZYCHAD69_@Feb 2 2009, 04:07 PM~12883926
> *HERES THE CAR.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'M A FAN OF THE {OLD SCHOOL} JUST MAKE SURE THE FLOOR PADS ARE REMOVABLE FOR DRIVING AND CHANGE THE STEERING WHEEL.IT THROW OFF THE OLD SCHOOL STYLE LOOK. OTHER THAN THAT IT LOOKS COOL.


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

I LIKE CRUSHED VELVET


----------



## bigshod

:0 :0 :0


----------



## B_A_RIDER

I never really liked it. To gaudy looking for me but thats just my opinion though, to each his own!


----------



## CRAZYCHAD69

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Feb 7 2009, 01:08 AM~12932109
> *I'M A FAN OF THE {OLD SCHOOL} JUST MAKE SURE THE FLOOR PADS ARE REMOVABLE FOR DRIVING AND CHANGE THE STEERING WHEEL.IT THROW OFF THE OLD SCHOOL STYLE LOOK. OTHER THAN THAT IT LOOKS COOL.
> *



FLOOR PANS ARE REMOVABLE AND HAS A DIFFERENT STEERING WHEEL ON IT TOO!!!! PLUS ITS FOR SALE OR TRADE!!!!


----------



## THE BUTCHER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 26 2009, 10:27 PM~12824014
> *ANYTHING IS BETTER THAN WHITE INTERIOR.
> *


NOT EVEN COCAIN WHITE?


----------



## MR.BOUNDED

> http://www.strangevehicles.com/images/content/10578.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN THATS NICE N CLEAN
Click to expand...

  Always loved them oldschool look.......still wanna have one before i die!!!!


----------



## WESTUP702

OLD SCHOOL INTERIOR IS THE SHIT AND IT STARTED THIS INTERIOR SHIT...BUT..FOR A DAILY NOT A GOOD INVESMENT ...WEEKEND DRIVER/TRAILER QUEEN A MUST....


----------



## DRUID

Tuck & Roll, but only if someone knows how to do it. Some just don't look right especially when people start adding diamond cut or sew the biscuits.

it has to be Tucked and Rolled!


----------



## playamade

i love ol skool interior its original lowrider shit.....as long as the color cordination is right


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

I LOVE THE SMOOTH VELVET BISCUTS BUT ONLY WHEN THERE REALLY DEEP THE INTERIOR ABOVE IN THAT KLIQUE EL CAMINO IS THE SHIT , NOT REALLY A FAN OF THOSE LITTLE SEATS MAINLY CAUSE IM A BIG GUY BUT I LIKE NORMAL SIZE SWIVELS WITHOUT BACK SEATS FOR A ELCO..THAT CURVED BACK WINDOW IS A MUST..JUST MY .02 , ITS A SHAME NOBODY DOES THIS STYLE OF INTERIOR AT A REASONABLE PRICE EVERYONE WANTS 5-8,000 DEPENDING WHAT YOU WANT..


----------



## CharkBait

its kool to check out on other people whip but not my style.

im into fiberglass and leather.


----------



## CMEDROP

look alright if done properly.


----------



## DRUID

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Apr 14 2009, 03:28 AM~13570114
> *I LOVE THE SMOOTH VELVET BISCUTS BUT ONLY WHEN THERE REALLY DEEP THE INTERIOR ABOVE IN THAT KLIQUE EL CAMINO IS THE SHIT , NOT REALLY A FAN OF THOSE LITTLE SEATS MAINLY CAUSE IM A BIG GUY BUT I LIKE NORMAL SIZE SWIVELS WITHOUT BACK SEATS FOR A ELCO..THAT CURVED BACK WINDOW IS A MUST..JUST MY .02  , ITS A SHAME NOBODY DOES THIS STYLE OF INTERIOR AT A REASONABLE PRICE EVERYONE WANTS 5-8,000 DEPENDING WHAT YOU WANT..
> *


I used to do tuck n roll for 2k I remember Joe in the valley used to do them for cheap also.

I've only heard of one person that charges that much for upholstery, but other people can do the same for less. There's no point in paying more for a name plus I know some people that got burned after paying 5-8k for there upholstery job.

Hit up Joe's upholstery in the valley I don't know how much he charges now, but he would get down as good as all the others before and the price wasn't that high either.


----------



## hotstuff5964

material prices have gone way up. and now that the good old school velvets are discontinued, the next best fabric for this type of work is twice the price at like $15 a yard. multiply that by like 40-50 yards per vehicle, and the full material cost for a full size vehicle will easily be over $1500. if you can get somebody to do you a full kustom old school interior for less than $3500 you're getting a great deal.


----------



## TCaddy

Ive aalways been bout the old school but tru it aint really practikal for the street ryders I say u inploid the old with the new you know like instead of buttons an wripples everywhere do it in moderation and keep the crazy colors cuz that wat makes your whip stand out from the rest. An ps. for who ever still ridin original interiors thats not how you do things thats when the new era stepped in, to me it aint a lowrider unless u build it ground up an to wat express`s who you are . do your shit rite


----------



## playamade

i like it it still a clean look


----------



## houcksupholstery




----------



## FPEREZII

Love the old school look, just hate the damn broken mirrors, need to redo mine.


----------



## MR_RAGTOP




----------



## mr.serio

> _Originally posted by CRAZYCHAD69_@Jan 25 2009, 01:20 PM~12809546
> *IS ANYBODY IN TO THAT OLD SCHOOL LOOK ANYMORE???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHALES
LOOKS COOL AND ALL, PERO NOW A DAYZ IT WONT FLY


----------



## houcksupholstery

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 12 2009, 08:33 PM~14175313
> *Love the old school look, just hate the damn broken mirrors, need to redo mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## DRUID

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 20 2009, 08:29 PM~13636955
> *material prices have gone way up. and now that the good old school velvets are discontinued, the next best fabric for this type of work is twice the price at like $15 a yard. multiply that by like 40-50 yards per vehicle, and the full material cost for a full size vehicle will easily be over $1500. if you can get somebody to do you a full kustom old school interior for less than $3500 you're getting a great deal.
> *


I used to have a spot in Downtown LA that would sell me clean material for 3 dollars a yard.... I should drive by and see what they have now. I want to do atlease 1 more tuck and roll interior before I die.


----------



## houcksupholstery

I horded all the crush i could get should keep me going for awile after that guess its no choice but velour which is alot more expensive


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

my truck came with this style interior and I've loves this style since day one. It's just button tucked velvet. No complaints here!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Jun 16 2009, 07:30 PM~14211326
> *I used to have a spot in Downtown LA that would sell me clean material for 3 dollars a yard.... I should drive by and see what they have now. I want to do atlease 1 more tuck and roll interior before I die.
> *



HIT ME UP HOMIE , I WANT MY INTERIOR DONE LIKE THAT , ROYAL BLUE WITH LIGHTER PIPING AND SOME MIRRORS..


----------



## groundedelegance

Thats how I gets down Ol skool or new skool!! It dont matter....


----------



## groundedelegance

more pics....


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Jun 16 2009, 11:23 PM~14212803
> *I horded all the crush i could get should keep me going for awile after that guess its no choice but velour which is alot more expensive
> *


velour actually looks better and works better too. 

the downside is that its double the price, and my supplier here in town doesnt have any of the kool colors. 

i wish I knew where henry buys his fabric at, he has some of the most vibrant and colorful velours I have ever seen.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

ANY BODY DO THESE TYPES OF INTERIORS FOR A REASONABLE PRICE ? I CAN GET THE FABRIC AND FOAM AND SHIT NEEDED TO DO IT , JUST NEED SOMEONE THAT CAN COME THRU AND DO THE INTERIOR ..


----------



## showandgo

i love old school. the paint, the interiors, everything. the problem is some lowriders are scarred about resale value and what everyone else thinks. if i wanted a stock car i would have a stock car and not trying to be a lowrider. i lowrider is meant to be different, stand out, make a statement, have style and originallity. to me a stock car with little wheels doesnt do it for me. but put candy, flake, graphics and custom interior and its on


----------



## DRUID

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 19 2009, 04:54 PM~14242283
> *i love old school. the paint, the interiors, everything. the problem is some lowriders are scarred about resale value and what everyone else thinks. if i wanted a stock car i would have a stock car and not trying to be a lowrider. i lowrider is meant to be different, stand out, make a statement, have style and originallity. to me a stock car with little wheels doesnt do it for me. but put candy, flake, graphics and custom interior and its on
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Couldn't of said it better myself. When i work on a car after being in lowriding for so long I have an image in my mind of how I think the car would look good and thats what I aim for. I built it for myself if someone wants to buy it they better be willing to pay for my taste.

Candy apple red
Tuck N Roll Red with pink pipping
Chrome and Gold Daytons or maybe some candy apple red on the spokes with chrome Nipples and Hub...
Chrome and Gold Suspension/Engine the right way... Chrome Gold Chrome Gold Chrome Gold with major pieces Chrome.
Sunroof top,Half Top, or Convertible.
Nice clean patterns with a decent amount of flake.

Maybe I'll aim for that on another car after I redo my caprice with a candy oriental blue and chrome color scheme.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 19 2009, 06:47 PM~14242211
> *ANY BODY DO THESE TYPES OF INTERIORS FOR A REASONABLE PRICE ? I CAN GET THE FABRIC AND FOAM AND SHIT NEEDED TO DO IT , JUST NEED SOMEONE THAT CAN COME THRU AND DO THE INTERIOR ..
> *


you aint gonna save much money, if any at all buying the materials yourself. you're better off letting the person doing the work buy all that shit. that way they get the stuff they like to use. shits expensive, theres no way around it. hell, the foam i use costs $40 a sheet, multiply that by like 7-10 sheets per vehicle and you can see how it adds up real quick.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

WELL SHIT NOBODY DOES THIS FOR A GOOD PRICE EVERYONE WANNA GET RICH OFF THESE TYPES OF INTERIORS IM ABOUT TO TAKE MY SHIT TO TJ...


----------



## houcksupholstery

I only charge 1,000 labor to cover everthing but im in a shit state nobody wants to do anything


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^COME TO CALi


----------



## houcksupholstery

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 21 2009, 12:24 AM~14250948
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^COME TO CALi
> *


id like to in the winter to do upholstery and airbrush


----------



## groundedelegance

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 20 2009, 07:57 PM~14249420
> *WELL SHIT NOBODY DOES THIS FOR A  GOOD PRICE EVERYONE WANNA GET RICH OFF THESE TYPES OF INTERIORS IM ABOUT TO TAKE MY SHIT TO TJ...
> *


well it takes about 3-4 weeks to do a full job, plus at least 1k in materials.... im talking about true biscuit tuck, high quality work, not this half ass shit with flat crushed velvet and wrinkles. thats why i said earlier, if you can find somebody to do it for under $3500 you're getting a great deal.


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by CRAZYCHAD69_@Jan 25 2009, 01:20 PM~12809546
> *IS ANYBODY IN TO THAT OLD SCHOOL LOOK ANYMORE???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good but not my thing


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

SHIT THEY DO REAL GOOD BISCUT TUCK AND RUFFLED JOBS IN TJ FOR LIKE 1500-2300 DEPENDING ON WHAT YOU WANT...


----------



## FPEREZII

TTT...


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 19 2009, 06:54 PM~14242283
> *i love old school. the paint, the interiors, everything. the problem is some lowriders are scarred about resale value and what everyone else thinks. if i wanted a stock car i would have a stock car and not trying to be a lowrider. i lowrider is meant to be different, stand out, make a statement, have style and originallity. to me a stock car with little wheels doesnt do it for me. but put candy, flake, graphics and custom interior and its on
> *


Your opinion and 2.50 will buy you a loaf of bread...


----------



## houcksupholstery

velvet til i d i e or run out of it


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jun 22 2009, 10:13 AM~14261756
> *Your opinion and 2.50 will buy you a loaf of bread...
> *


pipe down probie, newbie, fake ass lowrider :0


----------



## FPEREZII

What style buttons are best to use (prong style or sew back), & where can i get some?


----------



## hotstuff5964

it really depends on the situation. but prongs are far superior if you have the option of using either. downside, loops cost about $2 a bag, prongs about $20 per bag.


----------



## houcksupholstery

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 24 2009, 04:33 PM~14285387
> *What style buttons are best to use (prong style or sew back), & where can i get some?
> *


Prong for panels and tie ins for seats


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Jun 24 2009, 03:09 PM~14285789-->
> 
> 
> 
> it really depends on the situation. but prongs are far superior if you have the option of using either. downside, loops cost about $2 a bag, prongs about $20 per bag.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i know, just ordered some prong style. 144 count for $18, the material to do this style interior can get costly.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-houcksupholstery_@Jun 24 2009, 03:48 PM~14286141
> *Prong for panels and tie ins for seats
> *


 Thanks guy's, just trying out some things. I have always wanted to learn, but no one ever wants to show. Thanks for the help. If all go's bad, i will just hit you up Margarito. :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery

Im bored $600 labour for full interior plus the cost of materials hit me up


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Jun 28 2009, 12:43 PM~14321237
> *Im bored $600 labour for full interior plus the cost of materials hit me up
> *


Thats a roadtrip right there. Thanks though. :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery




----------



## .TODD

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: .TODD, montekels87


:wave:


----------



## B DOG

some of in progress pics (redoing now, but will keep it old school)


----------



## houcksupholstery




----------



## hotstuff5964

thats not old school man...


----------



## TWEEDY

I love the old skool look, its originalitiy


----------



## BIGSPOOK

i prefer the old school look to the new chit. to each his own.


----------



## FPEREZII

In a radical, i say old school all the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Jun 28 2009, 12:43 PM~14321237
> *Im bored $600 labour for full interior plus the cost of materials hit me up
> *



LOCATION ?????????????


----------



## houcksupholstery

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jul 16 2009, 03:55 AM~14490188
> *LOCATION ?????????????
> *


Shity ass ohio


----------



## FPEREZII

Bump


----------



## houcksupholstery

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Jun 28 2009, 02:43 PM~14321237
> *Im bored $600 labour for full interior plus the cost of materials hit me up
> *


WHAT PART OF OHIO DOGG, I MIGHT MAKE A ROAD TRIP


----------



## houcksupholstery

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 9 2009, 05:34 PM~14718256
> *WHAT PART OF OHIO DOGG, I MIGHT MAKE A ROAD TRIP
> *


south ohio about 2 hours from cinci


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by CRAZYCHAD69_@Jan 25 2009, 01:20 PM~12809546
> *IS ANYBODY IN TO THAT OLD SCHOOL LOOK ANYMORE???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## FPEREZII

TTT a must have for radicals, time to redo mine after the season is over


----------



## scrape'n-by

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 27 2009, 03:12 AM~12826403
> *tell me about it :uh:
> 
> ive been having a hard time finding the good stuff with the white backing  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: just in the past month ive had to resort to using completely different fabrics, i needed some orange, gold, burgundy, and blue. none of the suppliers i get it from have it anymore, they say its all discontinued and once what they have is gone, its gone. they have plenty of that bullshit ass swirl and crushed velvet though :uh:
> 
> can always use velours and old lady velvets, but they're too soft. that white mesh backing on the good velvet was key to getting a tight ass biscuit
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


www.duboisfabrics.com and www.miamicorp.com also know a few others ill get to everyone..


----------



## teach

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Oct 12 2009, 02:12 PM~15333450
> *www.duboisfabrics.com  and www.miamicorp.com also know a few others ill get to everyone..
> *


thanks for the info


----------



## houcksupholstery

TTT for oldschool the only interior i would have  hit me up for complete inside for $600 labour plus materials


----------



## houcksupholstery




----------



## houcksupholstery

:biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 26 2009, 03:57 PM~12819826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is bad! I would roll that any day over regular pillow tops which is probably what I'll end up with. I think it's not for every car but I would love to have an interior like some of the Lifestyle CC cars. One day I will when I find the right car.


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 25 2009, 02:50 PM~12809730
> *yeah, in moderation. something usable, mirrors and tufted floors in a street car arent practical. the show style interiors went way over the top and scared people away from it. now everyone pretends stock interiors are the way to go, but its just an excuse for laziness
> *


i have them in mine and its fine. its just a little caved in where my foot goes


----------



## 817Lowrider

still cant fuck with it.


----------



## red_ghost

custom dash im working on


----------



## kandylac

_I like the squares and wrinkles, it's the mirrors I have a hard time with._


----------



## shoez86

I personally have a mix of old school as far as materials but not really coffin tuck ( swirl white/ burgundy velvet). I think its the colors for me being so deep and rich its hard to duplicate. much like HOK kandys to me are to deep and vibrant to pass up on for dupont. daily though practicality but show car I think should have interior done. its the little things to me that make it special. but i'm stuck in the cars that drew me in to the life.


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Reverend Hearse

ORDERED 16 YARDS OF GREEN AND 8 YARDS OF CAMEL VELVET...... AND 5 YARDS OF BUCKSKIN TOP MATERIAL.... CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT COMES OF IT.... hno:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

i dig.


----------



## 79lincoln

ttt


----------

